# Big Nasty ATV Park in GA



## jak800 (Nov 8, 2009)

A couple weeks ago I went riding at the new ATV park in GA. They have 1600 acres of land to ride. Since it is a new park they are still working on it. I spent some time talking to the owners, they have some really good ideas for the park. They are planning a motocross track, more trails, camping sites, rock climbing for the trucks, and a few other things. The riding was good even though it did get really hot. Some of the trails that were marked muddy were not due to the lack of rain that GA has missed out on. Recommend the area and to keep a look out for changes and improvements. I am posting a video on youtube that last about 15 min. I took it with my iphone, and I describe the park starting toward the middle of the video. I have a few pics that I also need to post. :rockn::haha::goodnews:


----------



## ga300 (Jul 20, 2010)

good to know where is it located


----------



## jak800 (Nov 8, 2009)

video did not load to long. the park is located in Effingham County, just off HWY 80 W. here is a link: 
http://savannahnow.com/effingham-no...cre-atv-park-opens-southwest-effingham-county

the park is not open on Fridays, open every Sat, last Sun of month


----------



## bshattuck87 (Oct 2, 2009)

I've been there before! It's where I smoked my belt and bent my tie rods! lol

Brenton


----------

